# DSL paketfragmentierung



## vsitor (23. Juli 2003)

hallo

ich habe tdsl.
Wenn ich ein Browserfenster aufmache, dann passiert es oft, das ich
kein Signal bekomme (die beiden Bildschirme neben der Uhr)
Wenn der ein Signal bekommt, dann ist das DSL schön schnell (89kb)
aber es ist echt regelmässig, das er seine 5 Minuten hat, und das Browserfenster aufmacht und ich warten muss bis der "gnädige Herr" mal ein Signal bekommt.

Ich hab eine DOS-Box aufgemacht und folendes eingegeben:

ping google.com -f -l 1400

dann kommt die Meldung "Paket müsste fragmentiert werden"
Ich habe mich dann "rangetastet" bis ich den optimalen Wert hatte, der liegt bei 950 !!!
Meiner Meinung nach ist das doch viel zu wenig oder ?

Wisst Ihr Rat wie ich mein DSL so hinbekomme das der sofort ein Signal bekommt und ich nicht ab und an mal bis zu 30 Sek. warten muss ?

Danke

vsitor


----------



## blubber (23. Juli 2003)

Hi,


> Ich habe mich dann "rangetastet" bis ich den optimalen Wert hatte, der liegt bei 950 !!!


Allerdings, das ist sehr wenig. Mein Wert liegt bei 1488, per Freeware-Tool "DrTCP" lässt sich die Netzwerkkarte entsprechend anpassen.
Vielleicht solltest du mal bei der Terrorkom nachfragen.

bye


----------

